# Cargo Blocks & Carpeted Trunk Mat



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all,

My partner experienced something interesting when he bought his Q5. The accessories online did not include several items that were in a Q5 accessories brochure he received in the mail after the purchase.

So, my question to you all is... are cargo blocks (part of a package when you get the carpeted trunk mat) available for the TT?

I plan to inquire at the dealership when the purchase is finalized in a couple weeks, but thought I'd ask you all now. 

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Having had it in my last two cars, I also recently looked for the Carpeted Trunk Mat for the TT, but couldn't find one. I settled on the Cargo Net for now, but if the cargo management system were just well hidden, I'd like to know about it, as well.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Update. According to my dealership, the Cargo blocks kit is not available on the TT.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Update. According to my dealership, the Cargo blocks kit is not available on the TT.


i used my GFs MK5 Jetta's blocks and they work great on my trunk mat:thumbup:


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

took this from google search but theyre identical :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> took this from google search but theyre identical :thumbup:


Looks like you can buy just a set of blocks pretty cheaply here: http://audi.bernardiparts.com/produ...8-Q7-RS4-RS6-S4-S6-S8-and-T__ZVW-380-301.aspx


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> i used my GFs MK5 Jetta's blocks and they work great on my trunk mat:thumbup:


Do they stick to the OEM mk2 TT trunk carpet, or did you add an aftermarket mat?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Do they stick to the OEM mk2 TT trunk carpet, or did you add an aftermarket mat?


OEM standard cargo mat


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Looks like you can buy just a set of blocks pretty cheaply here: http://audi.bernardiparts.com/produ...8-Q7-RS4-RS6-S4-S6-S8-and-T__ZVW-380-301.aspx


those are the ones :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going to play dumb....but....will these stick with just the "mat" that comes in the trunk (i.e. not a removable mat like those in the passenger area) or do you need an actual, removable mat that I don't have?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

I currently have the cargo system in an S5, and it's really two parts: a very heavy (this helps keep it from moving around) trunk mat and the L-shaped blocks. The surface of the former is velcro-like, and very different from the regular trunk carpet's surface. So I also have trouble believing any carpet will do. Do you have a part number?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> I currently have the cargo system in an S5, and it's really two parts: a very heavy (this helps keep it from moving around) trunk mat and the L-shaped blocks. The surface of the former is velcro-like, and very different from the regular trunk carpet's surface. So I also have trouble believing any carpet will do. Do you have a part number?


Listed above in the link


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> Listed above in the link


Thanks. Clearly, I'm blind.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> Thanks. Clearly, I'm blind.


no worries, hope it helps :thumbup: the L blocks hold well, same efficiency as in the Jetta i took them from if it helps (holds my wash bucket and washing supplies and the other holds the emergency tool box):thumbup:


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> no worries, hope it helps :thumbup: the L blocks hold well, same efficiency as in the Jetta i took them from if it helps (holds my wash bucket and washing supplies and the other holds the emergency tool box):thumbup:


OK, great. I do agree the L blocks probably are all the same: I'm still using the set that came with the Gorilla mat I got for a MK5 .:R32, since they're identical to those that came with the S5 cargo system. But I couldn't find a matching trunk liner for the MK2 TT, hence my skepticism.

I thought I was going to miss out on what arguably is one of the best additions you can get for an Audi that's used as a daily driver. So thanks again for the link!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone know of a good/cheap place to get an aftermarket mat to put in the trunk of a MKII Roadster? Maybe with the TT logo on it like the floor mats ECS sells?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Anyone know of a good/cheap place to get an aftermarket mat to put in the trunk of a MKII Roadster? Maybe with the TT logo on it like the floor mats ECS sells?


rubber, plastic, carpeted?

as far as the embroidering, i know my local mall has one of the embroidering kiosks that can handle something like that- could be an alternative if you find the perfect mat without the TT logo


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> Anyone know of a good/cheap place to get an aftermarket mat to put in the trunk of a MKII Roadster? Maybe with the TT logo on it like the floor mats ECS sells?


I placed an order on Sunday with autoanything.com for a Lloyd TruBerber Cargo Mat. It's $139.90. It's expected to ship by December 2nd.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fourtunes said:


> I currently have the cargo system in an S5, and it's really two parts: a very heavy (this helps keep it from moving around) trunk mat and the L-shaped blocks. The surface of the former is velcro-like, and very different from the regular trunk carpet's surface. So I also have trouble believing any carpet will do. Do you have a part number?


I just got the blocks I ordered in the mail, and they stick perfectly to the stock trunk mat on my TT-RS. In fact, I had a hard time removing them after I stuck them down.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> I just got the blocks I ordered in the mail, and they stick perfectly to the stock trunk mat on my TT-RS. In fact, I had a hard time removing them after I stuck them down.


told you guys 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> I just got the blocks I ordered in the mail, and they stick perfectly to the stock trunk mat on my TT-RS. In fact, I had a hard time removing them after I stuck them down.


The URL where you ordered them from please...

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Joelc said:


> The URL where you ordered them from please...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joel


take a glance up in this thread and you shall find:

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/produ...8-Q7-RS4-RS6-S4-S6-S8-and-T__ZVW-380-301.aspx


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn. I wish that I would have ordered a set of these rather than the cargo net as these would have been much easier to use for with my briefcase....




TheSandeman said:


> take a glance up in this thread and you shall find:
> 
> http://audi.bernardiparts.com/produ...8-Q7-RS4-RS6-S4-S6-S8-and-T__ZVW-380-301.aspx


Thanks, I will seriously think about getting these in addition as they are $18.00 + shipping...that said, how many "blocks" do I need for a briefcase and a gym bag which is what I regularly have in my trunk [i.e. will 1 set of 4 blocks (i.e. 2 blocks per bag) suffice or do I need 2 sets of 4 blocks (i.e. 4 blocks per bag)]...thanks...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> rubber, plastic, carpeted?
> 
> as far as the embroidering, i know my local mall has one of the embroidering kiosks that can handle something like that- could be an alternative if you find the perfect mat without the TT logo


Carpeted, preferably fitted to the weird shaping of the trunk  like OEM fitted  My MKII 2.0T didn't come with the mat in the trunk so I'm trying to find a way to actually get one in there


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Thanks, I will seriously think about getting these in addition as they are $18.00 + shipping...that said, how many "blocks" do I need for a briefcase and a gym bag which is what I regularly have in my trunk [i.e. will 1 set of 4 blocks (i.e. 2 blocks per bag) suffice or do I need 2 sets of 4 blocks (i.e. 4 blocks per bag)]...thanks..
> .



Bump please...apologies for the lack of patience but I would like to order these today so that I can perhaps get them by the weekend...


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Joelc said:


> Bump please...apologies for the lack of patience but I would like to order these today so that I can perhaps get them by the weekend...


The set comes with 4 corners and it really depends on what you do with those 4 corners.

I will say that I have had 4 corners the 2 times that I've had the system on VWs and they have always been enough. You can use the corners of the back area as well to secure them plus gather items together and then secure those corners.

My reco is to get 1 set of 4 as I think that'll be fine if you use them wisely.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> The set comes with 4 corners and it really depends on what you do with those 4 corners.
> 
> I will say that I have had 4 corners the 2 times that I've had the system on VWs and they have always been enough. You can use the corners of the back area as well to secure them plus gather items together and then secure those corners.
> 
> My reco is to get 1 set of 4 as I think that'll be fine if you use them wisely.



Thank-you, I appreciate the response...

Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> I just got the blocks I ordered in the mail, and they stick perfectly to the stock trunk mat on my TT-RS. In fact, I had a hard time removing them after I stuck them down.





TheSandeman said:


> told you guys
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I hope that you guys are right as I am ordering a set and will be very upset [okay, only upset as they are not a huge investment] should they NOT stick to the stick carpet...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Joelc said:


> I hope that you guys are right as I am ordering a set and will be very upset [okay, only upset as they are not a huge investment] should they NOT stick to the stick carpet...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I dunno what more you can ask for, there are atleast 4 of us in this thread that said it worked for the OEM trunk mat


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the stock carpet replaceable? I ask because I found that over time, the L-pieces wore out both the Gorilla mat I had in the .:R32 and the cargo mat in my S5.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fourtunes said:


> Is the stock carpet replaceable? I ask because I found that over time, the L-pieces wore out both the Gorilla mat I had in the .:R32 and the cargo mat in my S5.


Every time I remove the cargo blocks, they rough up a very small amount of carpet. I can imagine the stickiness going down over time...


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Not my ebay auction, but go nuts guys..

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VW-Volks...y-Duty-w-Cargo-Blocks-4-OEM-NEW-/110761634515


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Marty said:


> Every time I remove the cargo blocks, they rough up a very small amount of carpet. I can imagine the stickiness going down over time...


It does, significantly. In my experience, the blocks tend to end up roughly in the same places, and those areas (of the specially designed mats I used) lost half their grip after about a year's worth of light use in both cases. I only move the blocks a few times a week, if at all. For example, pristine areas can easily hold a gallon jug of milk/juice in place with two L-pieces, but the worn areas cannot.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Cargo blocks have arrived and are installed...though the "trunk" looks strange/ weird the cargo blacks are "not in use" they do a wonderful job of holding things in place...

Cargo blocks laid out to hold my briefcase and my gym bag, two blocks per item...for items with handles it is best for them to be "standing up" as the handles can get in the way [i.e. my briefcase stands up when inserted in the blocks without any problems...

Much easier to use than the cargo which, by the way, should anyone be interested in purchasing I now have one for sale...

Thanks to the TheSandeman as the regular mat works perfectly well...

Joel


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NP Joel


----------

